# Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,

This is Joseph's post. He is a two-year old GSD. When we got him as a puppy, we had a home with a large fenced yard. Since, circumstances have changed, and he is having to live on a chain. He is a healthy boy, who is good with kids and cats. He is loving and kind, and well mannered. 

He needs to find a caring home where he can have room to run and be himself. 

If you are interested please contact me at [email protected] 

Thank you. I have provided a link to some of his photos.
Photbucket 

Please contact me for any questions you may have!


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Male GSD, Joseph needs room to run...*

Sorry for any inconvience, but the above e-mail is incorrect!

Please contact re: Joseph at [email protected] 

And remember to check out his photos at: Photobucket


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Male GSD, Joseph needs room to run...*

could you please post where he is at? That might help you place him.

Have you contacted any local GSD rescues to ask of they will put up a courtesy post?

I would suggest finding a rescue site and looking at their applications and screening process to find him a good home.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Male GSD, Joseph needs room to run...*

Where are you located?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Male GSD, Joseph needs room to run...*

Is he UTD on shots? Neutered?

[photos removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger because of a request by JoesNewHome ]


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for that. Joseph lives in Lincoln, AL 

I appreciate your concern. I am currently working with a rescue. They recomended this site to me. Because the person is very busy, I am posting this message.

Again, thank you
[email protected]


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Male GSD, Joseph needs room to run...*

Yes he is neutered and utd on shots. Feel free to ask any questions or e-mail me. I have more photos I can sent to any serious inquiries. You can also checkout: Photobucket Where I will update photos as I go along.

Thank you.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

He is handsome 
I hope you find a god home for him


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he your dog or are you helping the owner find a home?

PPl will want to know if he is neutered, UTD on shots, any OB training.

Also, if the rescue posts him please post the link here. That will help too.

Looks like we posted at the same time!


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

If anyone has a serious inquiry, please email me @ [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Joe has not had OB training, but is well behaved. He is my dog, thank you again for your help. He is neutered and UTD on shots. Thank you.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Does he have a injury to his ear? Looks like it was injured and had stitches? He still is very handsome.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I don't see an injury?

I'm sure this was already been asked by the rescue but will the breeder take him back? Did you have a contract with the breeder?


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

See, we live in good neighboorhood, but unfortunatley, people let their dogs run loose pretty often. One day we were all outside, me, my husband, our two sons, and Joseph. Suddenly there was a pit bull looking dog that strait charged at my youngest son (age 2), and luckily for my son, Joe jumped in the way, and too our dismay, they got into it. Now, I have never seen Joe get in a fight with anyone before, and this was very tragic for all of us. That gosh darn dog grabbed a hold of Joe's ear and we could <u>not</u> get him off! 
So, yes, the poor boy has an ear injury. And to add to it, the ear did not return to its previous condition.

We waited for a long time, watching his ears rise as he was growing-up, you know, so this was really sad to us.

Feel free to ask more questions...


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

In regards to returning him to his breeder, that is not an option. You see, we live in Alabama now, but we moved here from Southern California, so his doggie parents are far, far, away. That would be a very good idea though, if we had still lived there ! Thank you...


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Joeseph is a good boy...*








Joe w/ his people and his cat


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Does Joseph like other dogs? Is he living outside all of the time now?


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Does Joseph like other dogs? Is he living outside?*

Joseph has never had any problems w/ other dogs. Except for what I mentioned above. He is from what I have seen, and I've known him his whole life, social and playful with other dogs.

He comes in every night. And he really enjoys coming in often throughout the day, but my new house is much smaller than where we moved from.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Does Joseph like other dogs? Is he living outside?*

WOW! He saved your son from serious harm and injury or worse.
That is a great and wonderful thing he did to protect his family. This is common my GSD Kasey had to protect my daughter and nipped a bad kid. I wish you could keep Joseph!


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ...A Great and Wonderful Thing...*

Heidi W,

You bring up a good point. We are very thankful to him for his bravery. He is a wonderful boy. I really want what is best for him. Life on a chain would be horrible for any dog. Let alone, he is a GSD! It is really sad. For months I tried to tell myself that he was fine, but the guilt has finally set in. It just is not fair to him. That is why I am trying to do what is best for him. Not to mention, both of my sons, who are ages 6 and 2, have grown so attatched to him, just as my husband and I have. For goodness sakes, he naps with our cat, Beetle. _This is not about me_ is what I have to tell myself. Because really its not. It is about a wonderful dog who needs what I can no longer give him. You know what I mean? He was intended to become a part of our family. And he has! But no one wants to see a dog suffer, especially their own. 

How old was your daughter when that happened?

RWeiss


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Thank you. I do too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Have you contacted the breeder in CA. Dogs are transported across this country to and from other countries quite often. With the cooler months now it makes flight arrangements even easier.

Val


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I have to note that I do not have the breeder information any longer, which I know is dissapointing. Any help or advice is appreciated. Thank you,


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Is he registered with AKC? If so post his full registered name here or if you don't want put it on a public board PM it to me and I will do some searcing to see if I can find any info on the breeder.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

He is not registered. Thank you though.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style='font-size: 23pt'>Joe's Photo Album</span> 








Look at me, I am so handsome!


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

He seems like a great dog! That is a great story too about him protecting your son. 

My duaghter was around 12 and it was a jerk kid from the neighborhood who was mean to her alot and he was in our yard and turned around an ran off and she lunged and nipped him. He never came back in our yard again.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

He is beautiful








You are correct...life on a chain is no life for a dog. Just wanted to offer another perspective...maybe it will help? Large dogs do not need a large house to live in. I have friends that live in NYC in apartments that own large dogs...in fact one owns 3 GSDs. Cracks me up sometimes when I'm on the phone with her and ask her what she's doing...and she says...going down the elevator with so and so to go potty. Can you allow the dog to live inside the home...with some playtime...and walks? It won't matter to him if your home is small....as long as he can be with the family that loves him. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

In reply to myamom:

Thank you, I appreciate your perspective. I have got to tell you, I looked over all of these posts, and noticed a LOt of sugar-coating on my part. What I have failed to mention is that his chain is located in our front yard, as opposed to a back yard which is the most likley assumption. If you remember what I posted earlier about the dogs who run loose in the neighborhood, there are also people and children who walk on this street. He has been getting teased by these children, and he has begun to progress in his reactions toward them. Though the love I have for him is blinding my eyes, he is in danger of becoming a risk. This is simply him protecting what he believes belongs to him. I have asked them to stop, repeatedly, but I am not always home. In fact, I have spoken with their parents, but they seem to just not care at all. He needs to be adopted as soon as possible. I can not stand by and allow this type of progression to continue. I will not just give him away etiher, there are some horrible living conditions I have seen some dogs living in here in AL. What I have to say is this: If you are at home staring out at a yard with a fence and have room enough for one GSD, then speak up. I will have no other option that to have him PTS. I know that some of you will not like what I have just said, but it is the truth, and if you have a heart for Joe like I do maybe we can get more aggressive about helping him find his new Forever Home. 

PS, I am not going to be a dog owner who just lets him go to any home where he will be neglected and covered in ticks and fleas, with worms and rabies and whatever else. Un fed and all of that, I have seen it, and I Will NOt allow that to happen to him. There are other options out there.

Thank you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

So why can't he live in the house? I missed that I think. 

I don't think that they will be interested in Joe, but may know of people who could be-there are people who posted in the choosing a breeder section down below who are in Alabama. Might be able to help, certainly worth sending them a PM. If you can't find it, let us know.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I hope you find Joe a new home, but is there anyway you can look at bringing him inside? Even if you're not home you can crate train him if you're worried he would damage anything in the house. Then he'd be safe from taunting kids/roaming dogs. Just a thought.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Have you contacted any rescues in your area for help in placing him? If you look in the Urgent and Non-Urgent sections of this board you will see just how many wonderful dogs like Joseph need homes and just how many of those dogs get pts each day. It's very sad. 

While you're looking for a home for him I would recommend leaving him in the house while you're out so that you don't have to worry about anything happening to him while you're gone. I have lived in a very small apartment without a fenced in yard with a very big german shepherd and she did just fine. I walked and played with her every day and she was just as happy as she was when we lived in the country with a big yard.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Joe's family has contaced me about him and I'm trying to get someone in the area to go and evaluate him. I just don't have any room and I have no foster homes at the time. Joe is neutered and we are working on getting his shots and a heartworm test done so we know where we stand healthwise.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Thanks Dawn!!! Please let us now how we can help.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Good morning...just want to let you know I am here for any questions or serious inquiries re: Joe. Any one feel free to comment, I appreciate everyone's advice. We have got to get this mission moving, so if any know's of someone, let me know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Is he housebroken? Why isn't it possible to keep him in the house when you can't be outside with him? Or even in the backyard where the neighborhood kids can't get to him?


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Yes, he is housebroken. He does come in when I am home, which we are a busy family, so that is when I am home. Other than that, the backyard just is not a good option. There is a neighbor kid behind me who plays outside, and there is no fence. The kid lives right behind me, so since he has attention deficit, there is no telling how that might turn out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

My brother has ADD and I don't believe he's ever had any problems with dogs. Have you tried talking to his parents?

Is he crate trained? We leave our dogs, at least one of them, in crates when we aren't home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

My dogs are in the house...ALL the time (unless I am supervising them outdoors)...whether I am home or not...and ESPECIALLY when I'm NOT home....that is the MOST important time for them to be inside the house where it is safe. Too many bad things can happen being outside when I'm not home. I have one dog that can be trusted to be free inside the house when I'm not home...so she is uncrated...the other is still in a mischievious stage...so she gets crated. Seriously...there is no reason to not have your dog inside when you aren't home...and this is the time when they need to be inside the most. I can understand some outside time when you ARE home to supervise...but other than that...inside where it's safe. 

He is not acting inappropriately....any dog that is chained outside...and being teased by kids going by is going to act the same way. What if he gets free when you aren't home? he can get hit by a car...may finally retaliate against the kids teasing him...
what if a dog runs into YOUR yard and gets into a fight with him...and you aren't home? what if someone gets sick of him barking and decides to poison him? what if his chain gets caught up on something? We had a dog in our neighborhood found dead...hung on his chain. The list goes on. 

I understand your decision is to rehome him...and if someone feels that they need to do this...it's in the best interest of the dog to do so. No one should keep a dog they don't want. It's not fair to the dog. But please, in the meantime...keep him safely inside...until rescue can be found for him. 

I wish you luck finding a good rescue to accept him into their program....or a fantastic adopter. Some have offered on here to assist you...take them up on it.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

This may sound rude, but your brother is not my neighboor. His parents do not watch him, so I could talk to them till I am blue in the face and it would not matter. Thank you for your suggestion. As far as crate training goes, thank you but we cant afford any additional expense at the moment. This is a small house, and the size crate he needs would take up a majority of the space. 

I am looking for someone who can give him what he needs. He needs room to run.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

For your information, I love my dog, and he is wanted. And obviously you get the point of why he needs a home with a fence. Take it easy why don't you, it's not like I am an awful person who hates my dog! I am doing what I believe to be best! Can we please find some appropriate connections here with a home. I am not trying to review the issue several times over. This has already been addressed. 

If any one has a serious inquiry re: Joe please contact me. Thank You. RWeiss


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

In regards to the crate issue:

I am a full time student, my husband works full time, my children have activities to attend throughout the week. I do not believe that crating my Joseph for 17 hours give or take, each day is healthy. I believe that forty feet of chain is better than a box.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> I don't think that they will be interested in Joe, but may know of people who could be-there are people who posted in the choosing a breeder section down below who are in Alabama. Might be able to help, certainly worth sending them a PM. If you can't find it, let us know.


I wonder if you can help me a bit. I am not sure exactly which thread to look in and who the person is. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*






























<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>*If you want me to come home to you, E-Mail me at [email protected] *</span>, *or reply to this post! Talk to you soon!*</span>


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Good morning!I am here to answer any question you may have.


I live near enough to Georgia's northwest region if there is anyone there who is interested, will tranposrt to the right home. Also, anyone in Northern Alabama who may have an interest, please contact us.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Please, if you have room for Joseph, do no hesitate to contact me.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>Does anyone know of another route to getting my dog into a good home? </span> </span>


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I understand you urgently want to find Joe a new home but these things do take time. It is a little unrealistic to post him 5 days ago and think he will have been rehomed already. There are alot of dogs that are on euthanization lists for tomorrow, Tuesday, Wednesday that rescues are working on.

What exactly have you done, other than list him here? How many rescues have you contacted? Have any posted courtesy listings on Petfinder? You are going to reach a far broader audience on petfinder. Have you made an effort to contact his breeder in CA? There are transports all the time across the country so that is not an impossible venture.

What is Dawn's status for helping him? You stated he was UTD on all shots but Dawn posted above that she was working on getting his shots and heartworm test. So is he, or is he not, UTD on shots?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I agree with Jax. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD may be someone to contact who has adopted from Dawn previously. 

Will be back with that other thread. 

Alabama people: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1206096&page=1#Post1206096

Longshot but who knows:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1204077&page=1#Post1204077

Just be sure to CHECK EVERYTHING OUT. Carefully. Did I post that already on this thread or was it the dog in Illinois? It was the one in Illinois: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI agree with Jax.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD may be someone to contact who has adopted from Dawn previously.


These people are wonderful. I didn't realize she'd joined the board (at my suggestion). If she can help I can help get him down there.

As for Joe's shot status, I don't have any documentation of his shot or heartworm status and I don't feel comfortable courtesy posting him until someone can physically meet the dog and I know what his health/shot/HW status is. Most rescues won't courtesy post unless they are fully vetted and HW negative. I have stressed the importance of HW prevention in Alabama and that is it is much cheaper to prevent than treat.
I"m willing to help but there are a lot of needy GSDs out there, I've received 2 or 3 emails about stray GSDs in AL needing homes since I was contacted about Joseph.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style='font-family: Courier New'> Good Afternoon, everyone! I hope you are all doing well.Just want to note that we give Joe a booster from the local feed store each year. I am working on getting joe UTD on his HW and Rabies. His Rabies from CA expires in December. He is neutered. Right now he is laying on the walkway of the front yard, on his chain, and soaking up the sun. It has finally quit raining here in Northern Alabama! If there are any questions out there, I will be here to answer them. Thank you, Have a great day all! </span>


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*



> Originally Posted By: Jax08What exactly have you done, other than list him here? How many rescues have you contacted? Have any posted courtesy listings on Petfinder? You are going to reach a far broader audience on petfinder. Have you made an effort to contact his breeder in CA? There are transports all the time across the country so that is not an impossible venture.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I have contacted someone else who might be able to take Joseph. They had committed to another AL dog that got adopted. I'll let you know if I hear back from them or you might hear from them directly.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Okay, Dawn. That sounds great. Thank you for everything you have done so far.

R Weiss


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Knowing his heartworm status will improve his chances of getting a commitment from someone - people like to know what they are letting themselves into.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

I am working on getting joe UTD on his HW


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

Heartworm is not a vaccine that you can get UTD. He has to be tested to see whether he has contracted heartworm or not, unfortunately heartworm is common in the area and dogs need to be on prevention. I am assuming that he was not on monthly prevention (just based on the statement that you are working on getting him UTD). If he has contracted heartwom and his test comes out positive, he will have to be treated to kill the worms that are growing in the dog's heart and blood vessels. The treatment is costly and can be dangerous as well. A simple inexpensive vaccine will not take care of the problem.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style="color: #000066"><span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I thank you for the information, though I am already aware of the facts you have stated. Any other information or help you have to offer would be wonderful. I am thankful that the people here are knowledgeable, caring, and passionate. </span></span></span></span>


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

You will find that individuals or rescues may be reluctant to commit to a dog before the HW status is known (as heartworm treatment is a major financial and time commitment).


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style="color: #000066"><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Thank you. I appreciate your concern and will take that into serious consideration.</span></span></span>


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

If there is some one out there, please contact me.


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lincoln, AL Male B&T, Joseph*

<span style="color: #663366"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 11pt'> Thank you to everyone here who has been a great help. It is not easy becoming a member of a blog like this when you do not know the ins and outs of it, but you have all been a big help. 

I want to say thank you to Dawn. You are a busy bee. I appreciate all you have done. I will know more this weekend about Joe's new forever home status. 

Take Care Everyone,
and please continue to offer advice to us.</span></span></span>


----------

